# Gabby and Marshbanks Hunt Test



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann<:

I saw the other thread and remembered that you were going to be at the same test. Wondered how you guys did<:

How many times do you have to pass for a JH title?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Congrats Ann<:
> 
> I saw the other thread and remembered that you were going to be at the same test. Wondered how you guys did<:
> 
> How many times do you have to pass for a JH title?


You need 4 passes for JH and SH, MH is 5 I think.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love, love, love that picture! Congratulations, sounds like a great test, plus you got to meet fellow GRF'rs. 

If you skip JH and SH, I think you have to have 6 Master passes. I wish you could do that in obedience. I love utility, it would be cool to just go straight into that class.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Gabby had no reservation about the cripple, and brought it back to me flapping and kicking. Ok I am a city girl, Gabby sat there holding her bird and I asked the judges "do I have to?" :yuck: So Gabby and I are now "official" hunters, we got blooded.


This made me laugh a little, gotta admit. At Dooleys March hunt test the flyer had it's entire back end shot off. Of course Doo had a hold of the chest area, so that left just the exposed entrails for me to grab :yuck::yuck:. I don't mind the cripples, but that was a bit much even for me.

Sorry, didn't mean to. :hijacked: (Actually, I just really wanted to use this guy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I love hearing that you both had a great time!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It was great to finally meet you and Gabby, too, Ann! We were all holding our breath up on the hill and sending Gabby psychic signals to "Go right!" on that last mark! It really was a tough test the Sunday JH judges set up, so Gabby more than earned that pass!

Saturday was a lot of fun--Bonnie got her first ever flyer! She was very funny on the land marks, literally bouncing through the cover--Kathy Heintel said she wanted to give her extra style points! I had only entered her on Saturday as it was her first test and I wanted to see whether she would be a good girl! And she was and passed! Her mom Breeze was also good and got another Master leg in a challenging test--I will start up my own thread with the test diagram. She was also the pickup dog for the tough JH water test-there were about 5 dogs who would not go on one of their marks so Breeze got to go out and pick up those birds and hang out in the gallery while we watched.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to a great weekend... I have to say that I am proud to say that I actually know what Shelly is saying now...LOL! For anyone else kind of confused just go watch these awesome dogs work... It was an eye opening experience for sure. Congrats again Ann to you and Gabby. I am so glad she is better!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great job Ann & Gabby! Would love to see videos of Gabby run!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Go Gabby!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOOOO!!!! Congratulations to you and Gabby! I just love that picture of her with the ribbons, she is so cute! They are pretty fancy ribbons too! Yay! Sounds like she did an amazing job, I am so proud of you guys!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Ann and Gabby! Nice work Ann, keeping your wits about you and helping out your girl. A double header, Wow, you are half of the way there!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful weekend. It was good to meet you and a pleasure to watch Gabby run. She is a ball of fire. Good luck in your future tests. I'll be watching to see how she does. 
By the way I'm sending you a PM reguarding the pics.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so proud of you guys! Not at all surprised, but proud!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Great job Ann & Gabby! Would love to see videos of Gabby run!


Unfortunately it has been pictures or videos hubby can't do both. However now that we have our GRCA pic, maybe I will have him video the WC and next hunt test. 

Thanks everyone!!!! I can not tell you how much FUN Gabby is to have. She gives me 100% with every look. I am knocking on wood every day she stays healthy. She is an amazing dog and I have a hard time sometimes realizing she is mine. I had big dreams for this pup before she joined my life. Gabby is not letting me down.


----------

